# Hobie Clyde River 1 Dayer



## tonyhuskisson (Aug 15, 2012)

Hobie Bream Series 9, JML Angler's Alliance round 9 on Clyde River will be a One Day Wonder on the pristine waters of Batemans Bay. The event is an Australian Championship Qualifier and is also the perfect opportunity to pick some dynamite AOY points in your quest to qualify for a seat at Hobie Worlds 7 and "Angler of the Year" .
Early Entry pricing of only $50.00 closes this Friday at midnight AEST. Don't forget it's half price ($25) for Grand Masters and anglers aged 16 years old. 
Sign up now and save at: http://www.hobiefishing.com.au/jml-angl ... river-nsw/
and add your name to the list below.

1. Phillip Hamilton. NSW
2. Michael Walker. NSW
3. Geoff Alford. ACT
4. Mark Young. NSW
5. Matt Jorgensen. NSW
6. Lex Court. NSW
7. Paul Davidson. VIC
8. Paul Hardiman. ACT
9. Tim Olsen. ACT
10. Jonathan Chen. ACT
11. Shane Hahesy. NSW
12. Arthur Amies. NSW
13. Leah Keel. NSW


----------

